# If In Doubt, Buy New Tires!!



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Just a little reminder to always check your tires!

We did not get new tires before our big 7000 mile 30 day trip......but ended up needing too halfway into it.

On our way to Teton, one tire's tread was down to nothing! Thank the Lord, we were pulling into a KOA that night when I noticed that one tire looking balder than a newborn! Good Sam sent tow man to change tire....got there in 30 minutes! We stayed the night there.

Mind you, all looked fine before trip, even the camping world mechanic who did our trailor brakes/bearings said 'you should be fine' but there is some cra cking.....well, that should have been our first clue. I did save some websites to look at AFTER our trip







.

We had our spare put on in Wyoming, drive to Tetons where a lovely family Sinclair business in Jackson Hole replaced our tires for us. At that point, we didnt want to chance it with Yellowstone coming up!

Great tow after that....oh yea, we got the Maxxis tires. Not cheap but great piece of mind. Who knew radials could make such a difference!!

Great trip regardless!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you came out ok...there have been many tire issues with Duros, Milestars and Nancos








Do you happen to know which tires you had??

Our next expense will probably be replacing our tires as well...

p.s. we need to see some photos from your trip


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We had DURAs. THe other 3 plus spare 'looked; okay, but we werent taking any chances!
Sandra


----------

